# Arrows?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Target: Fatboys.
Hunting:FMJ's

Jake


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

X weaves!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i was looking at the fmj's jake, i just didnt really want to spend the extra money, i really like the look and feel of these epics tho


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a whole list:
fmj's
axis n-fused
x-killers
x-ringers
x7 eclipse 2712's
nanoforce(vap)


think thats it

Outdoorsman, the fmj's are well worth the extra money


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, too late now  ohh well, its not like i bought bad arrows or anything, haha. you have a lot of arrows


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm shooting ACCs right now but I'm ordering some FMJs later this month.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i just really liked the camo pattern of the epics. its like snowwy white camo.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

easton x7 eclipse (2511)


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

500 fatboys 
x-weave 100s


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a few.. i have some xxx's lying around as well as fatboys, 2312 cobalts, acc's, 2512 eclipses... and some others


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

god... you guys know so much archery stuff haha, I just started in the summer  ill get there someday


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Fmjs!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> god... you guys know so much archery stuff haha, I just started in the summer  ill get there someday


Yeah you will. If you need new arrows in the future tryout the FMJ's. There well worth the money.

Jake


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

My son shoots x weave.I shoot carbon force dominator I don't think they make them any more


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Target: Extreme Hunters
Hunting: Beman Bone Collectors


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

when u change arrow type u gotta re-tune hole bow..so stay with what u have.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Target:GT X Cutters
Hunting and Windy days on the 3-D range: GT Expidition Hunters


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am using some Easton Axis FMJ's and they weigh 420 grains with my arrow wraps on them.

And I am going to buy some target arrows for 3-d shoots and for that I am going to get some Easton Fatboys.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i was looking at the fmj's jake, i just didnt really want to spend the extra money, i really like the look and feel of these epics tho


I can tell you that I like my FMJ's as much as I did my axis n-fused, they are really good arrows, fly well , tough, and have some serious penetration and my fmj's make my target wobble out to 70 yards (as far as I'm shooting right now) and i like the looks of them as well.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

810 Easton Navigators w/ spinwings


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah you will. If you need new arrows in the future tryout the FMJ's. There well worth the money.
> 
> Jake


+1 they definitely have what it takes to bring down even the biggest animals and are tough as nails, I didn't get the camo FMJ's cause I didn't like the camo, never have liked camo arrows, but I really like the black FMJ's and the diamondplate pattern on the FMJ's really stand out and when I'm watching a hunting show I cn know if that person is shooting the FMJ's because of that diamondplate pattern. And I just got mine a few weeks ago and I allready killed a deer with them, and of course it blew clean through the deer and stuck in the ground about 12". And like I said bfore they really make my bag target wobble regardless of where I hit it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

omergic said:


> when u change arrow type u gotta re-tune hole bow..so stay with what u have.


ya I agree,
also when I get some Fatboys fr target I am probably going to get a target bow before then.
I am wanting to get a Monster XLR8 fopr my elk hunting bow/back-up bow and then I think I want to get a bowtech Admiral or Sentinel either a black-out or one of the other cool color designs they have for them since I would like to have one of them for target and maybe the monster xlr8 as my 3-d bow during the summers and then once hunting season is near set it up with a hunting sight and rest and some FMJ's for my elk hunt and back-up bow or whenever I want to use it innstead of my Z7.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I usually shoot the ST Epics also.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya I agree,
> also when I get some Fatboys fr target I am probably going to get a target bow before then.
> I am wanting to get a Monster XLR8 fopr my elk hunting bow/back-up bow and then I think I want to get a bowtech Admiral or Sentinel either a black-out or one of the other cool color designs they have for them since I would like to have one of them for target and maybe the monster xlr8 as my 3-d bow during the summers and then once hunting season is near set it up with a hunting sight and rest and some FMJ's for my elk hunt and back-up bow or whenever I want to use it innstead of my Z7.


i heard the monster from mathews is really bad, i dont know if its true but thats what my friend said.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

monsters are fine.. but the xlr8 is one you have to shoot first... i've shot one and the cables rub mine arm, doesn't make it less accurate but its uncomfortable. Plus the 5" brace take good form, other than that they shoot great


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> monsters are fine.. but the xlr8 is one you have to shoot first... i've shot one and the cables rub mine arm, doesn't make it less accurate but its uncomfortable. Plus the 5" brace take good form, other than that they shoot great


ohh, i dont have an opinion on it, my friend said it was really inaccurate, but can a bow be in accurate or is it the equiptment and the shooter the one to make it inaccurate?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh, i dont have an opinion on it, my friend said it was really inaccurate, but can a bow be in accurate or is it the equiptment and the shooter the one to make it inaccurate?


It can be some of both.. the xlr8 has a 5" brace height, in comparison my VE+ spot bow that i have coming is an 8" brace height bow. my burner is a 6" brace height and it is a tough bow for some people to shoot. The shorter the brace height the less forgiving the bow is.

but equipment can also make a difference, but not as much as the shooter. On a longer Brace height bow you can get away with some form flaws alot easier than on a shot brace height one. the xlr8 that i shot was very accurate, but due to the cables rubbing on my wrist i wrote the bow off as a no go. That being said the bow does shoot well, but it takes really good form to shoot it well


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright. well im not the type to critisize bows ive never shot


----------

